# Style Guide~



## The Grumpy Celt (Mar 17, 2003)

Is there a style guide for the Player's Journal? If so, where is it?


----------



## Morrus (Mar 18, 2003)

Still developing it.  Thing is, being so new to all of this, I wasn't sure exactly what I wanted.  I figured the best way was to wait a couple of issues, and see what changes I tend to find myself making to submissions before making those elements part of a style guide.


----------

